# SSL/TLS issue on Windows 2008 R2



## elnerdo79 (Apr 21, 2015)

I am trying to make a web service call with a client certificate I get an error could not establish secure SSL/TLS channel
I have checked the client certificate credentials, permissions. All are fine.

In the server system log for schannel I see this

1. first schannel log is
﻿﻿﻿CSP Name: Microsoft Strong Cryptographic Provider
CSP Type: 1
Key Name: xxxxx 
*Key Type: unknown *
Key Flags: 0x20

2. second schannel log is this fatal error
*schannel fatal alert ﻿﻿﻿80. The internal error state is 301.*

3.Third schannel log is
﻿An SSL Client handshake completed successfully. the negotiated cryptographic parameters are as follows 
Protocol: TLS 1.0 
Ciphersuite: 0x2f 
Exchange Strength: 2048

So this fatal error is breaking my logic. I don't understand why its being thrown when the SSL handshake is then completed successfully.
Please help!!!!
Thanks


----------

